# Solar panel or regulator dead?



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Can any member help.

I think that my regulator for the solar panel is not funtioning correctly, or it may be that my solar panel is defective. Any advice please?

My distructions are in French and spanish. I'm scuppered

The controller on my solar panel has 2 LED lights and a digital display.

Nothing was displaying, no lights worked. The battery was flat. I connected the mains charge and was able to put on some lights.


The contoller (Fuse is ok)

The documentation shows Steca, but the new ones I have seen on the internet do not have digital.

LED light flashes green - (Duo LED 1 par l'etat de service et erreurs).
I assume this tells me that the unit is receiving.
LED red flashes - (Duo LED 2 par l'etat de charge connection et avertit avant les deconnections). I assume this tells me that is is not sending the power on?

Digitial display

Charging: display is moving up from 10.1v and up to 13.4v. So I assume that the battery is accepting the mains charge.

The other digital units are diplayed by increasing bars

IM: Affichage du courant de charge. A flat line - in coming from the panel? Never seen any bars

IL: Afficharge du courrant utilise par les apparelis - consommation. A flat line - outgoing to the battery? Never seen any bars

SOC State of charge. flat line. This used to display fluctuating bars.

Should I pruchase another unit from ebay and fit?

The company who installed were excellent, but they are 250 miles away, 500 round trip + campsite fees makes it an expensive option if it could be replaced for under £20.

Hope the information is enough for a member to advise.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
On our Steca regulator a green flashing LED indicates battery full, charging current reduced.

Red LED flashing quickly indicates battery empty, or charging interrupted due to excessive charging current.

Paul.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I would get yourself a multimeter and check the panel and leisure batteries whilst disconnected from the regulator.
If the panel reads around 17-18V dc (when in daylight of course) its OK
If your leisure batteries are reading over 12V then they are probably OK. After that then suspect the regulator faulty.



Trevor


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Trevorf.
Being a total non electric. When you say check the panel with a multimeter, do I disconnect the connections to the regulator and put the multimeter across the brown and black? I have a multimeter but to what do I turn the dial to? Hope you can help again. Many thanks


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

As trevorf said connect a multimeter across the solar panel output leads 17/19 volts should show. If you do not have a multimeter and your panel is over 40 watts connect a 12 volt 18 watt bulb to the panel output leads and on a sunny day the bulb should light up. 

Be carefull as the bulb could get hot very quickly and burn your fingers.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yes, just disconnect the panel wires and connected one to each multimeter test probe. Set the meter dial to measure dc volts.
It does not matter if you connect the leads the wrong way round, the meter will just read -17V instead of +17V.



Trevor


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Teensvan and Trevorf. I will do as you say, unfortunately it is getting dark now and it will be Tuesday before I can try. On monday I have to try and find the multimeter.

Will continue with the update.

Regards


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi

Don has a multimeter. Would you like us to pop up tomorrow?

Sal


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Sal & Don

We are out tomorrow, going to the garden centre above Inverkip. I will give my multimeter a try first, if I find it. If I get stuck I may call on you. 

Lovely to hear from you.

Regards
Ross & Christina


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Trevorf Teensvan Mygalsal

Thank you for your help folks. Found the multimeter. Did what you said and it read 20/21. I assume this means the panel is healthy. Should I now replace the regulator. I have seen some from a uk source
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150544927738?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
would this do?

Regards


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi westkirby01

I use this charger fitted to my panel works fine.

steve


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Its a budget model made in China but I fitted one to a mates van last year and its still working well.


Trevor


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello again Trevorf. 

I note that you say this is a budget model, and as I intend to use the unit for many years, if you were going to fit a unit to a system which one would you recommend?

Regards


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I would recommend a "Stecca" model but they are considerably more expensive.
Its a case of "you pays your money and you takes your choice"

Link to Stecca controllers

Trevor


----------

